# Mercury spitfire prop



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody try one of these? They claim to increase hole shot with no drop in top end. Any reviews?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

Iam getting a spirfire for my 115 opti-max will post results when I get it.


----------

